# You'll always be in my heart Whisper



## whispersmom (Apr 25, 2006)

Well it was that time. I put my beautiful cat Whisper down yesterday. She was 14 years old and i've had her since birth. She was my constant companion who would always be there for me. She slept next to me every night and i'll never forget the times she actually took over the pillow and I had none. She loved to be petted and never would meow and if she did it was soo soft. Hence the name. Its just hard to believe she's gone. I can't look at where she slept and I'm already seeing her everywhere around the house.I think I even heard her give me one of her soft meows. She wasn't doing too good the last three weeks. I took her into the vet and she had a UTI so i was giving her some pills for that. She was soo skinny for some reason and they had also found a mass on her hind leg. we were taking care of the UTI first and proceed forward when that was done. For the past 3 days she wasn't eating but a bite and then it dwindled to nothing. I called the vet and was told that the meds might be doing that to her appetite. Yesterday i found her laying on her side. When i picked her up she just moaned over and over and she couldn't even stand. She even urinated while i was holding her so i knew that it was over. I didnt want her to suffer so i made the hardest call i've ever had to make. The call to end the life of my Whisper. I just didnt want her to hurt anymore. I stayed with her the whole time and kissed her and looked into her eyes and just told her to go....to be free from the pain and that i loved her and i knew that she would be waiting for me when it was my time. She even looked like her eye was tearing up. Maybe she was crying for me, knowing how hard i was going to take this. I'm just trying to get through the day but all i can see is her. I miss holding her. Miss seeing her lounging in the sun and feeling her cuddle me. I love you Whisper. You will never be forgotten. You'll always be in my heart.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart. That's a lovely tribute. She must have been very special. I know how very hard this is for you, but you know you have done the right thing. Now she is as frisky as a kitten, running, playing, and surrounded by love. I truly believe you will see Whisper again. Until then. I pray that you will have peace of mind. My answer was to get a needy kitten. Perhaps, some day, you will have another dear friend, who will also become very dear to you. Get the tears out; you need to, but know that you are not apart forever. God bless.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I feel your pain. I lost my Riley back in January and still think about him every day. It sounds like the same thing happened to Riley. Weight loss, not eating or drinking, just laying around all of the time. It was hard for me, I cried for 3 days and I am a grown man. My wife helped me a lot by bringing home another kitty the same day we put Riley down and it really helped, of course it will not totally ease the pain but make it bearable.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

im so sorry, i had to have my 20yr old put down a month ago, and it never stops hurting, you made the right choice, now doubt, one day you will be re-united, im so sorry.


----------

